# [SOLVED] System fan



## Barun Kalita (Jun 14, 2011)

Recently (9 july 2013) i updated my PC. I have got a new mobo Gigabyte H61MS1, Intel G2010 @ 2.8 GHz, 4GB RAM , XFX Radeon HD 6450 replacing lenovo G31T LM2 mobo, intel E5200 2.5GHz in my old lenovo cabinet. Yesterday i found out that my system fan (AVC Model DS09225R12H
DC 12V , 0.41A, hydraulic bearing ) is not working. On opening the case, i found out that it is not plugged in its slot as the wire is too short to reach. Now i am really worried about temperature as i play fifa 13, MW3, Splinter cell, bio shock and other demanding games. Please help.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: System fan*

Hi Barun Kalita :wave:

If your fan has the standard 3-pin connector on the end, you can get a 'cable-extender' like this (Link) - For 4-pin fans, then one of these will do the trick (Link)

You'll need to check with Amazon whether they ship to India or not, or it might be quicker to check your local shops for one of the above extenders - Either way, you've an idea what to look for now :wink:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: System fan*

WereBo's suggestion should work but note that OEM cases rarely have anything near good airflow. If your budget allows, replacing the case would be a good option to assist in a longer component life.
Also, hopefully you replaced the OEM PSU with a good quality unit.


----------



## Barun Kalita (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: System fan*

Ok. Thank U.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and good luck.


----------

